# coyote hunting north of Lakota, nd........



## hollegarrett (Jan 21, 2009)

how has the hunting been around the lakota area and north of there about an hour?? wondering what if its been any good and what its like around that area as far as getting permission from land owners? all the land pretty good as far as getting permission around there??
thanks


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

I hear that it's better to go east.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I agree way east, Maine, Newhampshire, Conneticut, New york state...

xdeano


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

xdeano said:


> I agree way east, Maine, Newhampshire, Conneticut, New york state...
> 
> xdeano


You forgot Wisconsin!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Yeah how did i forget that one. Wisconsin is awesome for coyotes, tons of them running around.  probably because they're being chased around by all the other coyote callers who can't hit anything. Those guys are relentless.

xdeano


----------



## hollegarrett (Jan 21, 2009)

haha we dont call them in wisconsin! we run em with HOUNDS!!!!!!!!!!
racin and chasin, catchen and stretchin!
when the tailgate drops, the bull **** stops! maybe you boys otta come out n hunt with us sumtime!


----------



## hollegarrett (Jan 21, 2009)

i was asking a question and hoping to get honest answers apparently no one can seem to do that....guess ill ask sumwhere else.
thanks for no help guys


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Good luck with your internet scouting hollegarrett. :wink:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

He is just fishing gang...... :thumb:


----------

